# Leaves on one clone curling in



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 25, 2022)

So I just transplanted these clones two weeks ago, watered the first time with plain ph water. some were extra thirsty so decided maybe to early to give them all some nutes as I used food foxfarms frog dirt same as last time. I had not in the past fed nutes this soon after transplanting using that soil with nutes in it already. One of the clones (the one I am manifolding) I noticed leaves were curling down maybe claw like. The other clones in the tent look perfectly healthy in fact I think they enjoyed the early nutes. The pot on this one plant sits on a booster seat as it is much closer to the dirt than the others which are not manifolded if that makes sense. I moved it up even with the screen and the other Plants. Don't know if the dirt is warmer in this pot being how it’s closer to the lights although my LEDs don’t put out much heat. It is pretty warm in the tent now around 83f and I’ve been trying hard to get the humidity up now at 38%. Did I maybe over nute this plant?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

Do you have a strong fan blowing directly on that one plant?
That will cause it, there are many things that can cause Clawing in MJ plants
Herbies has a nice write up on it here 








						Leaf Curling In Cannabis Plants: Why It Happens, What Causes It, And How To Fix It
					

We’ve covered a lot of information in this post. It’ll likely take a little bit of time to digest and understand, but the main thing you need to keep in mind when diagnosing the source of curling leaves is to check for secondary symptoms.




					herbiesheadshop.com
				



.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

Subgal
Too strong of a feeding will also cause this too.
The soil you are using has plenty of nutes to make it all the way through the Veg.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Do you have a strong fan blowing directly on that one plant?
> That will cause it, there are many things that can cause Clawing in MJ plants
> Herbies has a nice write up on it here
> 
> ...


No big wind in the tent in fact i was just going to adjust my fan in the top corner of the tent to see more leaf movement. By reading this article I suppose it’s a nitrogen overload on this one plant. Don’t know if it’s worth the flush they advise unless it gets worse. Maybe I’ll hold off on the nutes on her for a while in hopes that she bounces back…


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No big wind in the tent in fact i was just going to adjust my fan in the top corner of the tent to see more leaf movement. By reading this article I suppose it’s a nitrogen overload on this one plant. Don’t know if it’s worth the flush they advise unless it gets worse. Maybe I’ll hold off on the nutes on her for a while in hopes that she bounces back…


You may want to do a lite flush wont hurt that one plant .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You may want to do a lite flush wont hurt that one plant .


I’ve never flushed before. Just give it a couple gallons plain water and let it run thru? She’s in a 3 gallon cloth pot which is also new to me


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ve never flushed before. Just give it a couple gallons plain water and let it run thru? She’s in a 3 gallon cloth pot which is also new to me


I would just do a  plain water feed (lite flush) and a water feed again when required and see if that helps the clawing . The Frog soil should have plenty of nutes for a young clone.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

Prob overfed does not appeared over watered to me


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Prob overfed does not appeared over watered to me


I usually let them dry out pretty good between waterings. I’m gonna give it some plain water to try and washout some of the nutes. Thanks Rosterman love your new pic


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2022)

Are Your Cannabis Leaves Curling Down | How To Fix Guide (theseedfair.com)

8 Reasons your cannabis leaves curl down - AMSB (amsterdammarijuanaseedbank.com)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Are Your Cannabis Leaves Curling Down | How To Fix Guide (theseedfair.com)
> 
> 8 Reasons your cannabis leaves curl down - AMSB (amsterdammarijuanaseedbank.com)


Kinda figure it was the nutes. Gave her a big drink of water and she didn’t even run off. Will do it again in a bit. I also tuned my lights down for a while. Thanks for the additional info


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I usually let them dry out pretty good between waterings. I’m gonna give it some plain water to try and washout some of the nutes. Thanks Rosterman love your new pic
> [/QUOTE its me


I finally found one that is ME  Thanks I think it may Stay


----------



## Bubba (Feb 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You may want to do a lite flush wont hurt that one plant .


Like a courtesy flush sort of.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Like a courtesy flush sort of.
> 
> Bubba


Exactly ya shake the handle a bit but not a full outright flush , nothing to wash down.
Just a short burst of the Ballast Tanks to give the ship a jolt but gaining no buoyancy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Exactly ya shake the handle a bit but not a full outright flush , nothing to wash down.
> Just a short burst of the Ballast Tanks to give the ship a jolt but gaining no buoyancy


Yep that was just for my friend SubGal LOL Morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yep that was just for my friend SubGal LOL Morning


Got it


----------



## bombtombadil (Feb 26, 2022)

I may be new to growing, but isn't that a classic case of excess nitrogen? 

Good tips above, a good flush should help a lot, and if it is a nitrogen problem, apparently its very easy to flush out of the soil..


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 27, 2022)

I think the courtesy flushes are working. Leaves seem to be flattening out a bit not all of them but some and maybe the tiniest bit of tip burn on a couple but I think she’s digging the clean water I gave her twice already. Still didn’t get run off tho plan on giving her another drink tomorrow. Perhaps she is just taking the water in more than the other plants And guzzled down the nutes real fast instead of taking her time like the rest of the clones…anyway just thought I would thank y’all for the idea of thinning down the water. This plant is different than the others too as it’s my manifold experiment plant. Maybe manifolding causes them to drink more and take in nutes different…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 289246


I took this emoji for my own


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think the courtesy flushes are working. Leaves seem to be flattening out a bit not all of them but somea and maybe the tiniest bit of tip burn on a couple but I think she’s digging the clean water I gave her twice already. Still didn’t get run off tho plan on giving her another drink tomorrow. Perhaps she is just taking the water in more than the other plants And guzzled down the nutes real fast instead of taking her time like the rest of the clones…anyway just thought I would thank y’all for the idea of thinning down the water. This plant is different than the others too as it’s my manifold experiment plant. Maybe manifolding causes them to drink more and take in nutes different…


I believe that once the leaves are hooked and clawing they will never fully recover only the new growth will look normal afterwards . I could be wrong but I have not had it happen in a very long time.
My Memory fades at times .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I believe that once the leaves are hooked and clawing they will never fully recover only the new growth will look normal afterwards . I could be wrong but I have not had it happen in a very long time.
> My Memory fades at times .


I’m ok if they don’t recover. I learned a lesson on over feeding with new soil. The plant is still growing and the new growth looks ok. Maybe the curled leaves will eventually be gone but for now I’m letting them hang on. I really hope not to lose this manifold project tho…


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m ok if they don’t recover. I learned a lesson on over feeding with new soil. The plant is still growing and the new growth looks ok. Maybe the curled leaves will eventually be gone but for now I’m letting them hang on. I really hope not to lose this manifold project tho…


Yep leave them they will still do their job and eventually wilt and die off


----------

